# Connexion USB Samsung Player One



## MrKriss (1 Juin 2010)

Existe-t-il un pilote USB pour un téléphone Samsung Player One sur Mac OS X Snow Leopard ?
Je n'arrive à rien chez Samsung. Leur "PC Studio" semble n'exister que pour Windows.
Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2010)

Les tél Samsung ne peuvent communiquer avec un Mac qu'en Bluetooth, pas en USB !


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les tél Samsung ne peuvent communiquer avec un Mac qu'en Bluetooth, pas en USB !




Pour être plus précis, les tél Samsung ne peuvent communiquer avec *MacOS X* qu'en Bluetooth, pas en USB !

Installer Windows sur le Mac doit permettre de gérer un Samsung via le cable USB et l'application fournie par Samsung


----------



## fau6il (2 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour être plus précis, les tél Samsung ne peuvent communiquer avec *MacOS X* qu'en Bluetooth, pas en USB !
> 
> Installer Windows sur le Mac doit permettre de gérer un Samsung via le cable USB et l'application fournie par Samsung



_Pourquoi faire simple avec Bluetooth  
alors qu'on peut faire "compliqué" avec USB?  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour être plus précis, les tél Samsung ne peuvent communiquer avec *MacOS X* qu'en Bluetooth, pas en USB !
> 
> Installer Windows sur le Mac doit permettre de gérer un Samsung via le cable USB et l'application fournie par Samsung



Vu le prix de la licence Windows, ça fait cher le pilote USB


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2010)

fau6il a dit:


> _Pourquoi faire simple avec Bluetooth
> alors qu'on peut faire "compliqué" avec USB?  _



Essaie de passer plusieurs dizaines de fichiers mp3 de quelques Mo chacun, ou récupérer des videos filmées par le Samsung via bluetooth et tu comprendras l'intérêt de l'usb... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu le prix de la licence Windows, ça fait cher le pilote USB


c'est sûr  mais peut-être certains ont-ils déjà Windows d'installé sur leur Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Essaie de passer plusieurs dizaines de fichiers mp3 de quelques Mo chacun, ou récupérer des videos filmées par le Samsung via bluetooth et tu comprendras l'intérêt de l'usb...



Bof, je récupère sans problème les vidéos de mon E900 via bluetooth, ça ne pose pas de problème, et puis, samsung ne fait pas que des smartphones, il y a aussi des gens qui ont de simples téléphones


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2010)

oui mais là on parle du Samsung Player One....

Bon moi c'que j'en dit... j'ai un iPhone!


----------

